# Applicator nozzle sizes



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows if the compound pumps for all different brands have different size nozzle balls that the angle head fit to or are they all 1inch or even if you know the size of the ball you use can you tell me brand and if you have used different brand angle heads on them thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

BTE run a bigger ball. Canam, Tape Pro, Tape Tech, Columbia, Tapeworm, Drywall Master and level 5 are all the same.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So does revolution run the same as tapepro tape tech and Columbia do you know cause I have the revolution pump and I can only get flushers for it and want to get a flat applicator and finishing heads also do you know if I could fit the tapepro mud shark head to the revolution pump


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I suspect that Revolution tools are actually BTE rebadged, but I dont know for sure.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do you know the diameters of bte and the smaller tapepro ball just got a flusher that fits a 1inch ball and I have a revolution I hope it's not too big there not cheap


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Tapepro (and Blue Line):

Ball - 23.80mm (.937")
Socket - 24.00mm (.945")


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't use a ball:thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

tomg said:


> Tapepro (and Blue Line):
> 
> Ball - 23.80mm (.937")
> Socket - 24.00mm (.945")


Just measure the ball in my compound tube ball and it's 25mm
So will tapepro gear fit it 
If not will this ball end fit most angle heads and flushers at least off my pole
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...dles/80-ball-end-attachment-corner-tools.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Your tube is obviously BTE, it has the bigger ball. That ball end in the link will fit ALL OTHER BRANDS OTHER THAN BTE. With the adapter you have linked in the other thread you can fit that ball end and mount it on a standard painters pole.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yep gonna have to do that and just use my tube to apply was hoping to use a direct head in it to top but will have to save a bit more for a revolution flusher


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

take the ball off and get to work


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I only brought the direct flusher to put in the tube tho il just have to use tube to apply mud and put flusher on a handle


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> I suspect that Revolution tools are actually BTE rebadged, but I dont know for sure.


Hey gazman just received my flusher and it doesn't fit my rev tube so u were right they must be bte rebaged anychance you know if any other brands use this bigger sized ball bte are hard to find in Australia I want to get a flat and corner applicator but rev only mate a corner


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As far as I know BTE are the only ones that run the bigger ball size. Every other manufacturer does the smaller one. I know that you are short on cash, but if it were me I would dich the BTE tube and go a Tape Pro. Not only are they an awesome tube, and the kicker is that the attachments from every other manufacturer (other than BTE) will fit. Mind you, with the amount of different heads that Tape Pro has you probably won't have to use the other brands.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I hear you mate that's the plan cheers love tapepro just gonna put $50 or $100 away each week and get each item should only take me a few months


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Just remember mate your on an hourly rate under your boss if you start buying these tools dont make it for nothing where and tear mate either he puts ur pay up or they atay at home trust me ive seen blokes used and abused with auto tools


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah good idea I will stock up on my auto tools and use them for my jobs only will. Be finished trade in 18 months so want to go out on own shortly after and will. Be good to have them ready to go when I do cheers embella


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Be finished trade in 18 months? I did 4 year apprenticeship what are they smaller now?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Also buddy i dont reccomend going out the moment u finish work for a few mobs i have been drywalling for 10 years self employed for 5 and trust me i am still learning....from Public relations through to discrepancy and quoting and estimation the best thing to get you ready for working for yourself is start doing cashys on the weekend mate


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Im not doin an apprenticeship I'm working as a contractor and learning on the job iv already been plastering for 9 months now and after 18 months my boss said he thinks I will be good enough to get my license and after that I want to work for some other plasterers so u can keep learning the more people you work with the more you learn I think my boss is great don't get me wrong but he is stick in his old ways I want to learn how to use trim Tex and do texture and learn the ways on stilts and auto tools and level 5 finish etc there is alot to learn about this trade and my boss sorta just does the usual I Didbt even know about so much stuff until I found drywall talk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah true aussies dont do texture 1 plasterers don't...2 even our painters dont its a yank thing


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Just remember mate your on an hourly rate under your boss if you start buying these tools dont make it for nothing where and tear mate either he puts ur pay up or they atay at home trust me ive seen blokes used and abused with auto tools



Yer but if there on $50 per hour I'd expect the to use all the auto tools they got 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

gazman said:


> As far as I know BTE are the only ones that run the bigger ball size. Every other manufacturer does the smaller one. I know that you are short on cash, but if it were me I would dich the BTE tube and go a Tape Pro. Not only are they an awesome tube, and the kicker is that the attachments from every other manufacturer (other than BTE) will fit. Mind you, with the amount of different heads that Tape Pro has you probably won't have to use the other brands.



I've got a tape pro compound tube pole and heads. I'm happy with them so far 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

When I'm making $50 an hour I'd expect to use them not while I'm on 30 before tax insurances and super


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> Yeah true aussies dont do texture 1 plasterers don't...2 even our painters dont its a yank thing


Really well I think we should start I'm gonna give it a try on my ceiling and see how it comes up just in my spare time


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah why not they cover there whole bloody houses


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Maybe a feature wall or ceilings wouldn't do my whole house I'm it tho


----------

